# James Bond: Keine Zeit zu sterben - Release wohl erneut verschoben



## Christian Fussy (13. Januar 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *James Bond: Keine Zeit zu sterben - Release wohl erneut verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *James Bond: Keine Zeit zu sterben - Release wohl erneut verschoben*


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2021)

Langsam wirds lächerlich. Die sollen die Bluray rausbringen und den Film später im Kino nachholen. Aber so.


----------



## fud1974 (13. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Langsam wirds lächerlich. Die sollen die Bluray rausbringen und den Film später im Kino nachholen. Aber so.



Das wird nicht der einzige sein der nochmal weit nach hinten geschoben wird..


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Langsam wirds lächerlich. Die sollen die Bluray rausbringen und den Film später im Kino nachholen. Aber so.


SO verdient man aber keine Milliarde. Und das wissen die Studios. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2021)

Befürchte ich auch. Es wird vermutlich genauso ein Kino-trockenes 2021 werden. Maximal vielleicht in der 2. Jahreshälfte wieder einigermaßen normal laufen.


----------



## fud1974 (13. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Befürchte ich auch. Es wird vermutlich genauso ein Kino-trockenes 2021 werden. Maximal vielleicht in der 2. Jahreshälfte wieder einigermaßen normal laufen.



Ja, sag ich doch. Alles andere wäre ja auch überraschend.. wie sollte es vorher auch laufen, mit Glück wird es ab Jahresmitte "normaler", aber doch nicht vorher...


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Langsam wirds lächerlich. Die sollen die Bluray rausbringen und den Film später im Kino nachholen. Aber so.


Streaming-Dienste wären ja auch ne Alternative.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Streaming-Dienste wären ja auch ne Alternative.


Kommt aber nicht so ohne weiteres für jede Produktion in Frage. Wenn ein Film mehrere (Co-) Produzenten hat gilt der gemeinsam beschlossene Vertrag vornehmlich für die Kino-Veröffentlichung, für den Streaming-Weg hingegen müssten alle ihr OK geben, und wenn sich einer oder gar mehrere dagegen wehren ist solch eine Notlösung weit weg bis zur Umsetzung. Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es ja u.a. beim Dune-Film großen Ärger weil Universal (oder war das Warner?!) den Streaming-Weg ohne Absprache der Mitproduzenten durchziehen will.

Ganz so einfach ist das also nicht. Und da hinter dem Bond-Film - eine traditionsreiche Reihe - hauptsächlich MGM steht wundert es nicht dass sie auf den Kino-Release bestehen. Selbst Angebote von Apple und Netflix wurden abgelehnt. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gilgamesh2004 (13. Januar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Selbst Angebote von Apple und Netflix wurden abgelehnt.



Ja natürlich! Weil sie nicht wie auch im Artikel steht nicht das zahlen wollten was MGM haben die den Film schon veräußern wollten!


----------



## sealofdarkness (13. Januar 2021)

30 Jahre später folgt dann die Oscar Verleihung...


----------



## RoteRosen (13. Januar 2021)

Tja, da haben die einfach die Möglichkeiten mit VR-Headsets immer noch nicht erkannt. Eigentlich müsste ja die Filmindustrie die Technologie massiv fördern wenn man überlegt, welche Möglichkeiten es gerade im Bereich der Filme bietet. Jetzt mit Corona noch mehr. 
Gute Technologie zu günstigen Preis (subventionieren) und wie die Konsolenhersteller das Geld über die Filme/Serien wieder reinholen. Dann kann man auch während Corona wieder mit seinen Kumpels ins Kino gehen und die Idioten die bei jedem Furz lachen bzw. ständig am Geräusche machen sind entfallen. 
Aber naja....Irgendwie hat nur die Pornoindustrie das Potenz....ial!!! erkannt, so wie damals auch bei Blu-Ray oder mit dem Video-Streaming.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Januar 2021)

Gilgamesh2004 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich! Weil sie nicht wie auch im Artikel steht nicht das zahlen wollten was MGM haben die den Film schon veräußern wollten!


Nun ja, 500 - 600 Mio... Der Film selbst wird in der Produktion locker 200 - 300 Mio. gekostet haben wenn man sich an den letzten beiden Bonds grob orientiert, dann noch das Marketing und so, daher würde MGM mit der verlangten Summe gerade mal ein +/-0-Geschäft machen. Ich würde einen garantierten Blockbuster wie diesen auch nicht unter Wert verkaufen wollen.


----------



## Evolverx (14. Januar 2021)

Was soll das werden? Solange sie den Film nicht rausbringen kostet er nur Geld. Wollen sie den Film noch ein weiteres Jahr in den Schrank packen in der Hoffnung die Situation  normalisiert sich bis dahin wieder soweit das er im Kino soviel einbringen kann wie es noch vor 2019 der Fall gewesen wäre? 
Das wird nicht passieren! Auch 2021 dürften die Potenziellen Kinogänger sehr viel weniger sein als vor Corona. Der Unterschied in diesem Jahr ist das die meisten Kinos noch ein weiteres Jahr in dem die Studios ihre Blockbuster zurückhalten wohl kaum überstehen dürften.
Ich bin ein großer Bond Fan aber je öfter sie den Film verschieben umso weniger Lust habe ich mir James Bond: Keine Zeit... für einen Release überhaupt anzusehen.


----------



## fud1974 (14. Januar 2021)

RoteRosen schrieb:


> Tja, da haben die einfach die Möglichkeiten mit VR-Headsets immer noch nicht erkannt. Eigentlich müsste ja die Filmindustrie die Technologie massiv fördern wenn man überlegt, welche Möglichkeiten es gerade im Bereich der Filme bietet. Jetzt mit Corona noch mehr.
> Gute Technologie zu günstigen Preis (subventionieren) und wie die Konsolenhersteller das Geld über die Filme/Serien wieder reinholen. Dann kann man auch während Corona wieder mit seinen Kumpels ins Kino gehen und die Idioten die bei jedem Furz lachen bzw. ständig am Geräusche machen sind entfallen.
> Aber naja....Irgendwie hat nur die Pornoindustrie das Potenz....ial!!! erkannt, so wie damals auch bei Blu-Ray oder mit dem Video-Streaming.



Kommt darauf an von was man redet. Wenn es nur darum geht, einen Film "normal" zu schauen in einem "virtuellen Kinosaal", dann sehe ich da kein Potential.. sitzt dann jeder in der Familie mit einem VR Headset da und schaut? Sehe ich nicht.. da will man sich doch nicht gegenseitig abschotten.
Das ist bestenfalls was für Einzelkonsumenten, und selbst bei denen habe ich Zweifel dass man für die Emulation des "Drumherums", also des "Kinoerlebnisses", extra Zahlt.

Oder geht es um Filme die aus VR "Mehrwert" herausholen? Dann müsste man Filme ganz anders produzieren. Sofern für solche Filme ein Markt da ist.. aber das ist ne ganz andere Diskussion und hat jetzt mit der - vergleichsweise kurzfristigen - Diskussion nix zu tun.



Evolverx schrieb:


> Was soll das werden? Solange sie den Film nicht rausbringen kostet er nur Geld. Wollen sie den Film noch ein weiteres Jahr in den Schrank packen in der Hoffnung die Situation  normalisiert sich bis dahin wieder soweit das er im Kino soviel einbringen kann wie es noch vor 2019 der Fall gewesen wäre?
> Das wird nicht passieren! Auch 2021 dürften die Potenziellen Kinogänger sehr viel weniger sein als vor Corona. Der Unterschied in diesem Jahr ist das die meisten Kinos noch ein weiteres Jahr in dem die Studios ihre Blockbuster zurückhalten wohl kaum überstehen dürften.
> Ich bin ein großer Bond Fan aber je öfter sie den Film verschieben umso weniger Lust habe ich mir James Bond: Keine Zeit... für einen Release überhaupt anzusehen.



Ist ja nicht nur Bond. Auch "Black Widow" ist ja ewig fertig... Top Gun 2 .... und weiß Gott an vielleicht guten, aber nicht so bekannten Titeln. Alles fertig und "im Regal". 

Da werden schon einige hin- und herrechnen was sich lohnt und was nicht, so einfach wird es nicht sein. Dazu noch die Wut der Kinobesitzer, dass, wenn die Titel vorher anderweitig rausgebracht werden, ihnen dringend benötigte Titel zum (Re-)Launch fehlen. Nicht umsonst wurden "Mulan" Kinoaufsteller von wütenden Kinobesitzern auf Youtube spektakulär kleingehackt.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Januar 2021)

Ich fände gut wenn sie den neuen Bond nach all den Verschiebungen einfach direkt auf DVD/Bluray releasen statt über unzählich viele Monate immer weiter zu verschieben, obwohl der Film ja fertig wäre prinzipiell.


----------



## RoteRosen (14. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an von was man redet. Wenn es nur darum geht, einen Film "normal" zu schauen in einem "virtuellen Kinosaal", dann sehe ich da kein Potential.. sitzt dann jeder in der Familie mit einem VR Headset da und schaut? Sehe ich nicht.. da will man sich doch nicht gegenseitig abschotten.
> Das ist bestenfalls was für Einzelkonsumenten, und selbst bei denen habe ich Zweifel dass man für die Emulation des "Drumherums", also des "Kinoerlebnisses", extra Zahlt.
> 
> Oder geht es um Filme die aus VR "Mehrwert" herausholen? Dann müsste man Filme ganz anders produzieren. Sofern für solche Filme ein Markt da ist.. aber das ist ne ganz andere Diskussion und hat jetzt mit der - vergleichsweise kurzfristigen - Diskussion nix zu tun.



Mischung aus Beispiel 1&2. Die Brillen müssen besser werden, daher mal die Technik fördern. Dann werden die Ratz-Fatz so klein, dass man nicht mehr das Gefühl des Abschottens erhält.


----------



## McTrevor (14. Januar 2021)

Machen wir uns nichts vor, die große Zeit der Kinos ist vorbei. Beamer und riesige Fernseher sind verhältnismäßig erschwinglich. Die Konkurrenz in Form von Streamingdiensten was die Qualität der Inhalte angeht immens. Ich bin früher (vor 20 Jahren) fast wöchentlich ins Kino gegangen. Auch vor Corona jetzt war das auf 1-2 mal pro Jahr abgesunken. Hauptproblem ist, dass es quasi nur noch Comic-Franchises, Sequels und Reboots gibt. Allzu oft sind das nur noch Special Effects Orgien mit grauenhaft schlechtem Writing. Vielleicht war ich früher auch einfach leichter zu beeindrucken, aber ich könnte schwören, dass die Qualität der Kinofilme in den letzten10 Jahren in der großen Breite massiv abgenommen hat.


----------

